# Tech w/o a clue



## txaztec1 (Jun 21, 2005)

Hello, I need some assistance with a broken starter cord on my Craftsman gas trimmer. I'll admit complete ignorance of small engine repair.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

go to a small engine shop, buy some new cord, and buy a little extra for mistakes... and take it apart, and replace the cord. take the pull cord pulley out, sometimes the rewind coil may fly out, replace the cord, put it through the hole, tie it or put the handle on, rewind the coil if it did fly out, and put the pulley back in the way it came out, and make sure the rewinding coil, has enough spring in it to pull the cord back in.


----------

